# Abeka Pre Algebra 2nd Edition Cannot find it, need Help



## ntjpm (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello, I am in a quandary and need your ideas. I am looking for the student book for the Abeka's 8th grade Pre Algebra program, I already have the teachers material from HS my older child and really don't want to have to buy it ALL again. I have checked Ebay, and Googled it. Anyone else have an idea where I can find one??? 

Had I known this was going to happen I would have made my older son use a copy. UGH!! 

Thank you so much,
Tracy in WA


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Did you look for a pdf version???


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I would put up a WTB post on Veg Source. The ladies there can find almost anything for you. I bought lots and lots of things from the VegSource boards in our homeschooling days, and sold things there too. Here is the 7-12 board. Put up a WTB post.

http://www.vegsource.com/homeschool/wtb712/index.html

And this is the link of "for sale" on the 7-12 board. Look to see if someone already has it up for sale somewhere there.
http://www.vegsource.com/homeschool/fs712/index.html


----------



## ntjpm (Sep 1, 2008)

Thank you guys so much, I will check that out. 

Tracy in WA


----------

